# Advice on 6 day ppl split



## Elivo (Jul 13, 2018)

So I started my ppl routine this week, doing it as a 6 day split either 6 in a row or 5 on 2 off and start day 6 after the off days. 
The first 3 days of it I went heavy. I’m good with that. Looking for suggestions for days 4-6. 

I’m doing different excercises than the first 3 heavy days to mix stuff up. This week I went with a more moderate weight taking sets to failure with higher reps. 
I also used more things like supersets and drop sets for those days as well.

Keep with tbis or just go heavy all 6 days?


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 13, 2018)

When I have the time I like to do a 6 day ppl. First 3 days high intensity low volume. Big compound lifts. Second 3 low intensity higher volume more machines focused on muscle contractions. Always worked great for me. Never really went heavy all 6 days it’s not necessary.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 13, 2018)

I think training 6 days a week kinda sucks simply because it's extremely difficult to bring a high level of intensity that many days.  But give it a whirl who knows...

I would suggest maybe have a higher rep week like 12 to 15 rep sets. Then a moderately heavy week of 8 to 10 reps and then week 3 is very heavy in the 3 to 5 rep range. 

Obviously volume will taper from week one to week three.


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 13, 2018)

I have always had best benefits with a "bro split" but I go really hard and whatever muscle I work needs at least five days to recover. Just me though and Ive been at this a long time. The less muscle you have, the more often you can train it.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 13, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I have always had best benefits with a "bro split" but I go really hard and whatever muscle I work needs at least five days to recover. Just me though and Ive been at this a long time. The less muscle you have, the more often you can train it.



What? The less muscle you have the more often you can train it??? LOL where did you come up with that nonsense from!???!

ive seen all sorts of jacked guys at the gym doing muscle groups 2 times a week or more. And there are countless articals on training that talk about the benifits of hitting a muscle group twice or even 3 times a week.   And I’m pretty sure I’m no way does having more muscle make it so you have to train it less..that’s about the strangest damn thing I’ve ever heard!


----------



## Elivo (Jul 13, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think training 6 days a week kinda sucks simply because it's extremely difficult to bring a high level of intensity that many days.  But give it a whirl who knows...
> 
> I would suggest maybe have a higher rep week like 12 to 15 rep sets. Then a moderately heavy week of 8 to 10 reps and then week 3 is very heavy in the 3 to 5 rep range.
> 
> Obviously volume will taper from week one to week three.



Its a 6 day set up, i doubt ill end up being able to do it 6 days straight due to work. Will probably be something like day 1-5 mon-friday, have the weekend off and pick up monday with day 6 and start over from there.


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 13, 2018)

Elivo said:


> What? The less muscle you have the more often you can train it??? LOL where did you come up with that nonsense from!???!
> 
> ive seen all sorts of jacked guys at the gym doing muscle groups 2 times a week or more. And there are countless articals on training that talk about the benifits of hitting a muscle group twice or even 3 times a week.   And I’m pretty sure I’m no way does having more muscle make it so you have to train it less..that’s about the strangest damn thing I’ve ever heard!




All things being equal, the more muscle mass that you have, the more damage you are doing during a workout. AAS allows people to recover faster so speaking simply from a natural standpoint, I dont think many people over 30 or so can work a muscle group 2 or 3 times per week with any intensity and not end up overtrained. Just my personal experience from a very long time in the gym


----------



## Elivo (Jul 13, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> All things being equal, the more muscle mass that you have, the more damage you are doing during a workout. AAS allows people to recover faster so speaking simply from a natural standpoint, I dont think many people over 30 or so can work a muscle group 2 or 3 times per week with any intensity and not end up overtrained. Just my personal experience from a very long time in the gym



yeah ok, sorry but I whole heartedly disagree with this, I’m in my 40s, not on aas other than a trt dose and anyone here will tell you it’s not the same. I have been working muscle groups at least twice a week for as long as I can remember. And I keep it intense for every workout and I don’t end up overtrained.

take a look at the Sheiko program, I just finished running it at 42 years old, and while it beats the hell out of you I never felt overtrained.


----------



## BrotherJ (Jul 13, 2018)

I have a similar setup - I am very careful about adding in deload weeks too (in the middle of one right now). Otherwise, I find my intensity will dip after about 4-5 weeks and negatively impact performance. Roughly 3 days are heavy compound lifts and the remainder dedicated to low intensity/high volume and accessories, or a separate cardio day depending on my goals. Just keep an eye on overtraining and make sure you have some "easy days" to give yourself a chance to recover and time things for heavy days.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 13, 2018)

All I’m going to say...because it took me a long time (and I’m assuming you want it so that you get where you want faster) because I was a freak...but I learned that with proper diet, training and cardio..only 3 days are necessary..fuuuck...even 2 days if you have decent time to spend in gym


----------



## Elivo (Jul 13, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> All I’m going to say...because it took me a long time (and I’m assuming you want it so that you get where you want faster) because I was a freak...but I learned that with proper diet, training and cardio..only 3 days are necessary..fuuuck...even 2 days if you have decent time to spend in gym




I believe that, but for me, I like being there more frequently, gets me outback of the house and active when I’d be sitting doing nothing otherwise lol.
i enjoy the lifting and enjoy doing it frequently during the week.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 13, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> When I have the time I like to do a 6 day ppl. First 3 days high intensity low volume. Big compound lifts. Second 3 low intensity higher volume more machines focused on muscle contractions. Always worked great for me. Never really went heavy all 6 days it’s not necessary.



This is pretty much what’s I did this week. And I enjoyed it. And it seemed to go well. Had no issues getting done what i wanted to get done. Just need to dial in a good intensity for the higher rep days so it’s not too low of intensity, today was the second pull day for the week. Was doing 15 rep sets for 4 sets on most stuff, really focusing on the muscle movement and the tempo of things. Felt good


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 13, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> All I’m going to say...because it took me a long time (and I’m assuming you want it so that you get where you want faster) because I was a freak...but I learned that with proper diet, training and cardio..only 3 days are necessary..fuuuck...even 2 days if you have decent time to spend in gym



x2x

I only do 3-5 days a wk now.  Getting a little older, walk the dog with the wife......You only need so much gym time per week if you do some other activity aside going to the gym

Are you doing a good bit of cardio...?

Also, when you hit chest or back really well.  Like you spend 75min solid, just doing that muscle grouping.....You will need a solid 4/5 days of recovery.  You can workout X muscle group again in that same week, but you will not be moving the same weight/volume the 2nd time you the first.  

And if you are for some odd reason.......You should look at what you are doing the first time around, because the DOMS and muscle breakdown should last much longer if you are really getting a good workout.


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 13, 2018)

Even the great Dorian Yates said he couldnt lift more than four days per week and only 45-50 minutes per seasion or he would get overtrained and he was on at least 2 grams per week. I lift with much the same intensity but dont have the gear or the lifestyle that he was able to live to benefit recovery.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 13, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> x2x
> 
> I only do 3-5 days a wk now.  Getting a little older, walk the dog with the wife......You only need so much gym time per week if you do some other activity aside going to the gym
> 
> ...



The first 3 days is all heavy, the second 3 is more lower intensity with higher volume. 
Also remember right now my main goal is dropping body fat, so yeah I try to get in about 3-4 days of cardio as well after my lifting. Once I get down to where I want to be weight/bf wise, I’ll take another look at how I run things, but till I get there I want as much in gym time as I can get. It keeps me from getting lazy and sitting around doing nothing and that leads me to wanting to start eating crap I need to avoid. 
Also I personally like working muscle groups  2 days in a week. It’s worked well for me to this point and I’ll keep going with it till it needs to change. As long as you do it smart you can avoid over training. And I feel I get a good workout in each time I’m there. 

i think it comes down to everyone is different and what works for one person may not be what works for another, each way of doing something works but we all have our own way of getting things done.


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 13, 2018)

Oh, I was under the impression you were an advanced lifter. Sorry. For beginners and even some intermediates, that's probably the way to go.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 13, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Oh, I was under the impression you were an advanced lifter. Sorry. For beginners and even some intermediates, that's probably the way to go.




Uh, I’ve been lifting pretty much my entire life, I’ve had breaks, some of them long but since I was 12 I’ve been in and out of the gym, and advanced or new doesn’t have anything really to do with it. A “bro split” isn’t an advanced routine, an advanced lifter will do a bro split, ppl, upper lower or full body. Or any other wide range of workouts.

probably best we just agree to disagree on this, considering the topic of this thread was advice on a ppl split the information about you doing a bro split is really of no use to me. Not to be a dick but that’s just how it is, and shit got derailed. If you have any input on what this thread is about I’d be happy to hear it.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 14, 2018)

I believe that frequency is everything if you want to build muscle. That's based on training natural elites for years - none of whom succeeded due to bro splits - and being up to date with the data. More info can be found here - https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/21852-The-Bro-Split-why-it-sucks-better-alternatives

The older you get, the more important frequency becomes actually. The "use it or lose it" principle is in full effect once you're past 50 as has been discussed previously - https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/25432-Tendon-health

Oh and when I hear enhanced guys talk about using bro splits to give them plenty of time to recover before the next session...while simultaneously admitting that AAS enhances recovery...I make sure to ask about exactly what cycle they're running. Because it sure as shit isn't the training that is producing results


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 14, 2018)

Sorry to derail. We are all in this together. Best of luck


----------



## Seeker (Jul 14, 2018)

there are a few ways of doing this split. If you consider yourself an intermediate lifter ( I know you just stated you've been lifting since 12) but just in case you feel you're still in the center, I would suggest 3 days on, 1 off. If you feel that you're advanced enough you can do 6 days on, 1 off. I've actually done it both ways in the past. you can also do heavy, moderate, and light on every work out instead of splitting up the intensity and volume on different days.  You start the workout heavy with compound lifts,  go from there to moderate exercises, to lighter exercises to finish.  One must get creative over time in order to stay interested and consistent, but also continue to progress.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 14, 2018)

Seeker said:


> there are a few ways of doing this split. If you consider yourself an intermediate lifter ( I know you just stated you've been lifting since 12) but just in case you feel you're still in the center, I would suggest 3 days on, 1 off. If you feel that you're advanced enough you can do 6 days on, 1 off. I've actually done it both ways in the past. you can also do heavy, moderate, and light on every work out instead of splitting up the intensity and volume on different days.  You start the workout heavy with compound lifts,  go from there to moderate exercises, to lighter exercises to finish.  One must get creative over time in order to stay interested and consistent, but also continue to progress.



thanks Seek, the only issue I have with going 6 straight is my work schedule. It’s a bitch waking up Saturday afternoon after working Friday night with enough time to get to the gym and be ready for work again that night. If I didn’t have to drive an hour to get there it would be different.

im probably going to experiment around. I did this week going heavy 3 days and moderate with higher reps the rest. But your approach also sounds like something I may like too. I’ll figure it out eventually lol.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 14, 2018)

Your idea sounds good E. The 3 on 1 off, like seek said wouldn't be a bad idea if it worked better in your schedule, or if your body just needed it.

That's the biggest thing i've found with doing something similar to what you're talking about, is just how my body responds and recovers. 

I am on cycle, and that bitch of a wall still shows up at times.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 14, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> Your idea sounds good E. The 3 on 1 off, like seek said wouldn't be a bad idea if it worked better in your schedule, or if your body just needed it.
> 
> That's the biggest thing i've found with doing something similar to what you're talking about, is just how my body responds and recovers.
> 
> I am on cycle, and that bitch of a wall still shows up at times.



My issue with any routine i run is its so damn hard to get anything in on the weekends, so if i did 3 on 1 off, it would turn into 3 on 1 off 1 on 2 off LOL.    What i was thinking id probably do is go 5 on 2 off and then just have day 6 the next day im in the gym and go from there. That way im still hitting things twice a week and dont end up with 3 days off.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 14, 2018)

Elivo said:


> My issue with any routine i run is its so damn hard to get anything in on the weekends, so if i did 3 on 1 off, it would turn into 3 on 1 off 1 on 2 off LOL.    What i was thinking id probably do is go 5 on 2 off and then just have day 6 the next day im in the gym and go from there. That way im still hitting things twice a week and dont end up with 3 days off.



Oh i got ya. Yeah that would make the most sense then, if you could handle the 5 on 2 off. Unless you wanted to do 3 on 1 off. Then, on day 5 do a full body workout, and have the other 2 days to recover.

Depending on your goals of course


----------



## Elivo (Jul 14, 2018)

I’m thinking days 1-5 Monday-Friday, off sat and sun, day 6 the following Monday and start over on day 1 Tuesday.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 14, 2018)

Did you look at the link zilla posted? The push pull hybrid looks interesting for a 5 split. Either way, best of luck and you'll find whats best for you by trial and error over the next few months


----------



## Elivo (Jul 14, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> Did you look at the link zilla posted? The push pull hybrid looks interesting for a 5 split. Either way, best of luck and you'll find whats best for you by trial and error over the next few months




I just looked at that link, sending him a PM LOL


----------



## Elivo (Jul 16, 2018)

I think when I get back I’m going to give that ppl hybrid with the day 4,5 as upper lower a try. 
Right now my set up is 3 movements per muscle group, think of keeping that the same for this too. 

Also think i may give Seeks approach a go, start heavy and ease the load for each excercise after, and just do that each of the five days. I’ll work on it and post up what I come up with.


----------

